# HS 80 starter grip stuck - need help!



## WyoWinter (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi! I just bought a used HS80 (no idea what year) and it fired up and ran great the first couple times, but then the starter grip/rope froze. 
We were able to get the starter grip/pull cord released and working, but now it's stuck again. I can't find any info in the owner's manual, so I thought I'd go to the Pros (you guys). Is this an easy problem to fix in the field? I look forward to your advice and/or questions. Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Might have a bit too much moisture in there. Heated garage or hairdryer might fix it.

Otherwise you might need to take it off, inspect it for some excessive wear or damage and hit it with a little lubricant.


----------



## WyoWinter (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks so much! We'll give it a try. If anyone happens to know of a video with a honda engine, that'd be great!
Thanks again


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Another tip is to wax the he11 out of the rope to keep it from sucking up water as bad....... a shot of silicone doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Being close to the ocean, I use marine grade line and use "figure 8" stopper knots versus the usual overhand knots. The former lasts longer and the latter is what is used on sailboats for this purpose and makes a slightly bigger stopper.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If it is just the recoil, that is cheap and easy to replace.
Example Note that I didnt look for your exact part, just an example.

Is it ok that I don't know you but hate you for living in such a beautiful place? I have this thing for the Tetons. I had good friends that lived in Jackson. They sometimes had to be reminded to appreciate how awesome it is there.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

He called us "pros".....

Just kidding, of course. You should be able to simple unbolt the recoil mechanism, and take it into the house to thaw. Use a powerful magnet, set it on the shroud to hold the bolts, so you know where they are when you come back. 

It could be that the rope has jumped out of the pull, and wrapped itself around the pawl mechanism. Simple fixes. 

If you have questions, take pics, and we will walk you through.


----------



## WyoWinter (Feb 1, 2016)

*Thanks so much!*

Thanks to everyone for the great tips. I'll try them this weekend and will come back with questions if it's more complicated than it seems. 
Yes, Jackson is one of the most beautiful places, but it's always good to be reminded of how lucky we are to live here.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Clutch Cargo said:


> ...and use "figure 8" stopper knots versus the usual overhand knots.


In case someone needs a little visual help on knots here's a pretty good site (figure 8 on this page): Figure 8 | How to tie the Figure 8 (Flemish) Knot | Basics Knots


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Also, make sure that the knot sits well in the recoil assembly crevice made for the knot . I had a similar issue with the recent HS624 build, the rope wouldnt go all the way in 2/5 times, I rebuilt the recoil starter only to find the issue still being there, cut the old knot and tied a smaller one to make sure it sat well within the knot cavity, no more issue of the knot catching onto the fan and stopping the rope recoiling all the way.


----------



## WyoWinter (Feb 1, 2016)

You all are awesome. Seriously. Thanks so much!!


----------

